# Classical composers for electric guitar



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd like to know more classical composers writing for electric guitar.

I know of:

Steve Reich
Steven Mackey

what other ones are there.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Terje Rypdal wrote a concerto for two electric guitars and orchestra (recorded on ECM).


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Two beautiful works for electric guitar I known are

Tristan Murail (b.1947)
Vampyr!





Fausto Romitelli (1963-2004)
Trash TV Trance


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Good choice, GioCar, because that is a special version, the only one where the guitarrist plays standing up and not seated, but THE version is the one by Tom Pauwels, because he worked the score with Romitelli (and has even recorded it twice on Cd):






But Mr. Johnson has also on video a version of *Slapback* by Michael Fiday, inspired by Pete Thownsend's dialogues with the echo of his own guitar at stadiums:






Finally, here we can hear a complete concert of Belgian Hughes Kolp, with this programme who closes with one of my favourites, from Mr. Claude Ledoux:

- "Drunky Jimmy Plok" Michel Fourgon.
- "Electric Guitar Phase" Steve Reich.
- "La Cité des Saules" Hugues Dufourt.
- "Zap's Init" Claude Ledoux.






(Let's forgive the camera who decided to shoot the frontal view, because the scores do not allow to see the guitarrist's hands...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This was actually written for classical guitar, but this really is the best performance of it by far:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Funny, Carter couldn't stand the electric guitar or any other amplified instrument. He didn't like the mechanical aspect that got between performer and audience.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Andre Previn's Guitar Concerto (1971), though written for the standard nylon string, unamplified classical guitar, does feature in the third movement an additional electric guitar and bass guitar to interrupt/disrupt the goings on with the classical guitar which beautifully meanders through a wonderful Andante.

I've had the John Williams recording (with Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra) in my collection since the mid 70's when the recording was released by Columbia, M31963, on vinyl. Ponce's _Concierto Del Sur _(with no electric guitars) takes up side 2 of the record.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Steve Tibbetts
Terje Rypdal
David Torn
Markus Reuter
Bill Frisell


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morton Feldman composed a 'lost' piece for electric guitar:











http://www.cnvill.net/mfpossibility.pdf

Also lately a concert for electric guitars and contemporary compositions:

https://www.newmusicusa.org/projects/iv-contemporary-american-music-for-electric-guitar/


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Michael Gordon (Steve Mackey plays on "Four Kings Fight Five")
Lois Vierk 
Rhys Chatham
Glenn Branca
Scott Smallwood


----------

